# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  عودة navifirm

## gsm4maroc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    
   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## gsm4maroc

Username-Navifirm Pass-V2.6

----------


## jazouli89

عند تشغيل البرنامج تظهر هده الرسالة

----------


## ميدو الواسطي

مساء الخير 
اان جربة احمل البرنامج ولم يعمل

----------


## amentag

شكرا لك

----------


## medhatyousf

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## حبات ا

شكرآ

----------

